# Resetting Passwords



## Large (22 Oct 2012)

At the risk of appearing a bit dim. I am trying to reset my password to something more memorable than the one generated automatically.

I can't find anything in the "my profile" or "help" sections.

So if there is an idiot's guide available, please do share!

Many thanks

Jason


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)

Hover over your name top right until the box pops up.
On the left hand side you will see 'password'.
Click on that... and there you go.


----------



## Large (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks - I think that has worked!


----------



## ianrauk (22 Oct 2012)




----------



## Scoosh (22 Oct 2012)

So what is your new one, then ???


----------



## Primal Scream (23 Oct 2012)

Along the same lines, I changed my password when I first logged on but I cannot remember it.

The tablet I am using is set to remember it but I cannot log in on any other machine, any help,available please? 
(Stupid person smiley)


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2012)

Primal Scream said:


> Along the same lines, I changed my password when I first logged on but I cannot remember it.
> 
> The tablet I am using is set to remember it but I cannot log in on any other machine, any help,available please?
> (Stupid person smiley)


 

You have PM


----------



## Primal Scream (1 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> You have PM


Thanks for your assistance, sorry for the time taken to reply but I was in Cyprus until yesterday


----------

